# Man's Best Friend?



## Kissies (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if you have heard of "Man's Best Friend," but they're a dog training business/facilities. 
Does anyone have any personal experiences with them? I really want to get my dog trained, he's sweet but is wild. Plus, my other dog loves other dogs so when she sees them she wants to run off and play with them. 
And how do I find a reputable dog training facility/dog trainer? 
Please help


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Please _do not _take your dog to Man's Best Friend, please. When I worked in an animal hospital years ago I saw first-hand what had been done to dogs that went for "training". One dog, a doberman, had a _*huge*_ hematoma on his chest which the vet could only figure was a kick mark, he didn't know what else it could have been from. Another dog came in because the owner couldn't figure out why her dog lost it's fur around the neck.... choke chain being yanked repeatedly. Another owner picked up their dog who was severly ill and come to find out it had been ill for days and the trainers had chosen not to call the owner. Other clients complained that their dog was now timid and skittish. There were a few people who didn't have a problem with MBF, but they were the minority. I would find a place that is positive reinforcing in their dog training, not correction based as MBF is.
I personally am taking one of my dogs to a Petsmart puppy class, mainly to socialize, and have really enjoyed it. But, I like the trainer. Petsmart and Petco both offer dog training in my area for reasonable prices, but you need to check into dog training where you are the one training your dog(s). Go watch the trainers train other people with their dogs and see what you think of them, and also talk to them and see if you like them and if they know what they are doing. Don't go someplace that has you leave your dog to train. _You_ need to be trained to train your dog.
So, get out the phone book or go to a pet supply store and ask around for dog training where you are with your dog during training. Good Luck!


----------



## Kissies (May 29, 2007)

Goodness!  
Thank you very much for telling me that information. I definitely don't want anyone harming my dog. Those are such horror stories, it's terrible. 
I will check out Petsmart and see if they can help. 
He has certain behavioral problems, like peeing when he gets too excited or just plain peeing in the house sometimes. Leash training has also been an issue. But hopefully Petco or Petsmart can help us. Thank you so very much. 
Thank goodness I didn't take him to that place!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Kissies said:


> Goodness!
> Thank goodness I didn't take him to that place!


I'm thankful you asked about it, I hate thinking of all the unsuspecting people who go there. (((shudder)))

Hope you find someone soon, good luck!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

if you have a dog club in your area, check out what kind of training classes they have.......the one i go to is pretty reasonable in their prices and they are pretty good......maybe not A+, but unless you're looking to compete they do a good job training you to train your dog.....


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

You didn't say where you are, but if you're in DFW, there are lots of great clubs. 

DallasOTC.org is one, DTCDC.org is the other big one. I'd also recommend Doggie Zen Den, Let's Practice, Hound House (in Carrollton), Top Dog (not my first choice, but good) and a few other people. I know MBF is a chain but figured it's worth a shot.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, after reading the stories about that place it's kind of ironic how it's named, "man's best friend."


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm surprised nobodies complained and they are still in business. Gosh, how are they still in business?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Here's a link to their page at the Better Business Bureau: 
http://www.fortworth.bbb.org/codbrep.html?ID=A1100662&cons=y

My suspicion is that people don't know or care what the exact methods used on their dogs are (or don't want to know) as long as they are assured the dog won't be hurt and the methods work. On your average hard-headed, 18 month old lab that 'hasn't responded to training' (read, the owners didn't realize how much practice it took outside of an 8 week class, if they did that), fairly punitive techniques CAN be used, and they WILL see a result. Does that mean the methods are humane? Nope. But enough dogs come out of there with results and no visible trauma that they do pretty well for themselves.

If you're looking for board-and-train services in DFW, I'd recommend Audra at K9 Mediations- I've known her for years, I know her dogs, and I'd trust her with my guys.


----------



## Kissies (May 29, 2007)

I'm actually in Georgia. Man's best friend is here too and that's why I was looking at it. But I guess I am going to have to look at the yellow pages and see if I can find anyone or just see what Petco and Petsmart offer. 
Thank you so much for telling me this information.

OT: What are reputation points on posts?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If you want to PM me a general area, I'll see what I can dig up.


----------

